# azureus maybe sick?



## Gwba (Nov 9, 2010)

hi, 
I have a question, 
My male azureus is looking weird, I think he is sick but I don't know becouse, I didn't have sick frog before.... 
2 weeks ago i bring him 2 new frogs 4months old, one died after a week, she was laying on the flor dead..
Now he is staying in the front of the viv almost always in the air net, in position like he want to jump or he want to et some ff in front of him. But there is nothing... He eats normaly, humidity and temp. in the tank is ok.
What you guys think is a problem? maybe some parazites? Please help me


----------



## Gwba (Nov 9, 2010)

really nobody?


----------



## bobrez (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey sorry about your frog. You said you got 2 new frogs for him. Where were the frogs purchased? Did you follow proper quarantine and get fecals done? If your frog looks sick the sooner you get him to the vet the better. 
Put your location in your profile so we know where you are located.
I just bought 2 new azureus froglets for my 2 females, they are in quarantine now and will move to a separate tank until they grow out. Putting new frogs in with your healthy frog is risky and not good.
More info would help.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I found it difficult to understand the intent of the story completely. I think you were saying you had the Azurus and then purchased 2 more frogs and without regard for proper care and quarrantine you placed the new ones with your existing frog, then they all started dying. If that is what you meant to say you really need to take this frog to see a vet, and then realize that this was really a preventable incident from the sounds of it. I do wish you and the frogs good luck, and hope the vet can help you.


----------



## Gwba (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi tnx for sugestions, I am from Slovenia and I think vets out here didn't even seen PDT in their life 
Yes my mistake was that I didn't put them in quarantine. this really is hard lesson for me. 
I talk yesterday with my Dutch friend, one of the best breeders in Europe. And he gave me some advice to cure the problems... I think they have internal worms or something like that. I give them medicin in the morning, now I must wait for any results...


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Good luck! Let us know how it turns out.


----------

